# What to ask when I go for my review appointment?



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

I am going with the other half for my review appointment on Monday. What should I be asking? Hoping that will get signed up to the waiting list? Any help appreciated.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

I see you haven't had any replies yet.  Maybe, if you are happy to?, you could share a little about your ivf history and that way we'll have an insight into what youve done and tried so far and then we can give our thoughts on what to ask.
Good luck


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

Have been diagnosed with unexplained infertility. I am 39 and other half is 40. Ttc for 3 1/2 years. Had miscarriage 1 1/2 years ago at 7 weeks. All tests have come back normal. First visit to consultant in sept 11. Referred to fertility clinic and had first appt oct2012. Review apt on Monday.


----------



## KoolKat (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Erica, I have my review meeting week after next. You should first ask the doctor why he/she thinks it failed. Review the pre stim scan, response to stims, egg collection, fertilisation results, stage of embro development and quality, day of transfer, how you felt during and after transfer. When you had the mc were they able to test the fetus for chromosomes? If the fetus was chromosomal normal it's good to ask about immune and clotting factor testing. There are additional medications whcih can be added pre cycle next time. If the mc was suspected due to chromosomal problems there is not a speicif solution but you could discuss different protocols to help increase  the number of eggs collected so there are more embryos to grow to blastocyst stage and hopefully a better chance of putting back a healthy embryos, you could discuss supplements and treatments for egg quality although there is not much specific research some people experiment with accupunture, supplements such as co q 10 and DHEA. You could also discuss whether you are a good candidate for cgh where the can test the embryos for normal chromosomes before ET. 
Another consideration are your hormone profiles and uterus before during and after the cycle. If you haven't had one and uterus, tubes, ovaries could be a problem sometimes a hysterscopoy is worth considering. 
Unfortunately after all the reviewing father conclusion can sometimes be ' bad luck' which is extremely frustrating, but many women go on to have a successful pregnancy after 1 mc and sadly it is more common than we think.
Best of luck


----------



## Erica d (Oct 7, 2012)

My miscarriage was after a natural pregnancy.  Have never had ivf/icsi cycle yet, just been through appointments so far.....


----------

